# Need some help on my media setup!



## Scofield2411 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, I am currently making some arranjements in my room and I wanted to ask for some help on connecting some of the things I have in there, since I don't understand much of this.

This is the thing: I have a pc, 19' lcd monitor (samsung syncmaster 940nw), a 22' lcd tv/monitor (samsung syncmaster 225mw), ps2 and I'm thinking on buying logitech's Z5500 digital speakers.

I want to know what and how can I connect these in order to get the best of them! I don't know what kind of information should I be providing  so I will try to give it when needed 

I was thinking about using the speakers in both ps2 and pc, and connecting both monitors to the pc, but I'm completely openned to sugestions.

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

What video card do you have in your PC? If it has dual monitor capability that's a start. As far as the PS2 - you'll have to choose one of the monitors for that. Just use a different input and switch over to it when you're playing games. 

For audio, the Logitech should be fine. You'd run cables from the PC sound card, PS2, TV (audio out - if you watch TV on these) to the Logitech and use it for all. You'll need some stereo-to-mini headphone connectors but they are available anywhere.


----------



## Scofield2411 (Feb 16, 2008)

In my PC I have a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT video card.
That dual monitor capability allows the same display in both monitors is that it?
One last thing: I think I will be getting a 5.1 speaker system from a friend very soon, since he doesn't need it anymore - Creative Inspire p5800. Should I use them? if so, how should i connect all these?

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Scofield2411 said:


> In my PC I have a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT video card.
> That dual monitor capability allows the same display in both monitors is that it?
> 
> Yes
> ...


----------

